# Masking URL link in browser



## neenaw (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm not sure if "masking" is the right word. I don't know how to describe this...

Basically, say I have a website called amazingshirts.com and this domain name forwards to where my website is hosted - say at myhost.com. I've set my domain name up so that "amazingshirts.com" stays in the browser at all times. But my problem is that when you run your cursor over a link, instead of amazingshirts.com/link.html showing up in the browser (the bit at the bottom of the browser, not the address bar - hope you know what I mean) I get myhost.com/link.html showing up. 

How do I change this so that when you run a cursor over a link it gives me amazingshirts.com/link.html instead of myhost.com.link.html where my site is hosted?

Again, I mean the URL that appears at the bottom of the browser when you run your cursor over it, not what appears in the address bar when you click on it.

Thanks and I hope that makes sense!


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

If I understood what you mean, I think it is called cloak, and you set it up on your DNS provider..
I am attaching a picture...it worth a thousand word...
If you know how to redirect a page, look around, you'll find it .


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

It is called masking too.
This is what I found at my domain name provider :
*ADD MASKING!*​
Domain masking lets you protect the address of a particular site, while still allowing customers to access the content. 

When you just use forwarding, the forwarding address will _not_ appear in the browser's address field after the forwarding is completed. When you add masking, the forwarding address will always stay in the browser's address field and hide the real destination's address. 

In addition to the URL, the Mask Meta Tags feature allows you to enter a title, plus description and keywords Meta tag information for the masked domain. Title and Meta tag information is important to a Web site’s search engine ranking, but does not influence how a Web site is being displayed.


----------



## neenaw (Apr 9, 2009)

I have the masking in the address bar set up and working fine.

It's when you put your cursor over a link that it displays the host address, not my actual URL. 

Here's a picture


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Damn I know once I played with that... I think you can change that to whatever you want in Dreamweaver...
Sorry I can't be of more help right now...I hope someone else can add something.
If I find it out I will post it.


----------



## neenaw (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah I've googled and found ways to change it to whatever you want but you have to change each individual link with a mouseover code 

I'm pretty sure this is an automatic thing I'm missing here. Like on this website when you put your cursor over eg the "T-Shirt Selling" link, the text in the status bar reads /t-shirt-selling/. That's all I want to do. 

My link for "contact" for example is "contact.html"

But in the status bar it reads myhost.com/contact.html instead of amazingshirts.com/contact.html

I can't find anywhere at the place I registered my domain name to change this. It only masks the URL in the address bar.


----------



## neenaw (Apr 9, 2009)

Apparently I can't do it with the company I got my domain name from. I contacted them and they said "The web forwarding service we provide is free and therefore is limited in its ability. Unfortunately it is something we do not provide extensively."

Meh. I'll have to see if I can transfer somewhere else. I stupidly thought that when you bought a domain name all this stuff was covered. Oh well.


----------

